# Bgfoot Scenic Byway



## klamathrv (Jul 17, 2001)

..Where the Wildlife Watches You! Was officially dedicated April 1, 2001. It's the nation's newest, and completes a driving/cycling loop which includes the Trinity, Trinity Heritage, and State of Jefferson Scenic Byways. California's State Route 96 meanders along the the Wild & Scenic Trinity & Klamath Rivers, in the northwest quadrant of the state.


----------

